# Replacement shear bolt grade



## Levaughn (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello all; I want to replace the shear bolts on my 1996 Murray Ultra 5hp, 22" Model # G2250-030 snowblower that was given to me. I don't know the grade bolt thats on it now, and don't want problems down the road by having the wrong shear bolt. I would like to know which grade shear bolt would be compatible to this machine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there is no grade markings. on those bloody shear pins/bolts.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If you have the manual is should give you the part number. Or go on a site like Jacks small engine and look it up. Any place that sells power equipment has shear bolts this time of year. You can often get shear bolts in a hardware store. If you don't know the part number bring one of the good ones with you and match up the grooves and diameter. Sometimes generic shear pins are stocked in the small draws in the fastener section in places like Ace and True Value.


----------



## Copper116 (Jan 24, 2015)

I took the advise of a hardware salesman and used a soft grade bolt that they gave me... stating it was a soft Grade 5 bolt that is the same as a Murray brand sheer bolt. Well, I hit something and that very bolt did NOT break, and the bolt actually peeled the auger housing back, bending the bolt over while doing it.. and it pulled the auger out of it's housing mount bracket. This just happened and when I get time to look into it, I may be talking to the Hardware store for any liability of damage costs. I won't settle for just a "soft bolt".. I now have the actual Murray sheer bolts. Just word to the wise.. Good luck.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Normally shear bolts are Grade 2 and there is no soft grade #5 as it is either a grade #5 or not.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Grade 2 is the soft ones, grade 5 is the average ones, grade 8 are the extra hard ones.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Copper116 said:


> I took the advise of a hardware salesman and used a soft grade bolt that they gave me... stating it was a soft Grade 5 bolt that is the same as a Murray brand sheer bolt. Well, I hit something and that very bolt did NOT break, and the bolt actually peeled the auger housing back, bending the bolt over while doing it.. and it pulled the auger out of it's housing mount bracket. This just happened and when I get time to look into it, I may be talking to the Hardware store for any liability of damage costs. I won't settle for just a "soft bolt".. I now have the actual Murray sheer bolts. Just word to the wise.. Good luck.


good luck sueing a hardware store because an employee sold you the wrong bolt.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is the part number that popped up when I searched your model number.
You also want to make sure the auger is loose . . can spin freely on the shaft when the pin is removed. If the auger is rusted to the shaft the correct shear pin isn't going to make a difference. Good place to pack in some grease !!

https://www.google.com/search?q=703063+shear+pin&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

P/N 703063


----------



## Nhpyro (Jan 16, 2018)

I use non graded bolts for my snowbird....get your old sheer bolt and mark the areas where the bolt should sheer against the new bolt. Mark those areas where the pin sheers with a magic marker.

I then place the bolt in my drill press or lathe, and with a .020 cutter or hacksaw blade, place the blade against the bolt markings and while the bolt is spinning slowly place the blade against the marking and cut into the bolt about .030...

That is where the bolt will sheer ....where the groves are cut into the bolt.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Search for Murray part #9524, threaded shear bolt 1/4" x 1 3/4" - 20, bushing, and a special torque nut.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Copper116 said:


> I took the advise of a hardware salesman and used a soft grade bolt that they gave me... stating it was a soft Grade 5 bolt that is the same as a Murray brand sheer bolt. Well, I hit something and that very bolt did NOT break, and the bolt actually peeled the auger housing back, bending the bolt over while doing it.. and it pulled the auger out of it's housing mount bracket. This just happened and when I get time to look into it, I may be talking to the Hardware store for any liability of damage costs. I won't settle for just a "soft bolt".. I now have the actual Murray sheer bolts. Just word to the wise.. Good luck.


glad you brought this up. our local honda dealer tells people this also. i don't recommend it. I just tell friends and neighbors NOT to use the blower without the proper shear. too much of a gamble in my opinion. I buy tons of extra shears for people in my area.

do any of you pros actually know a good alternative to a shear at the hardware store for an emergency? I think i would rather shovel than take a chance. one of my friend mechanics has told me too many horror stories of $300 or more repairs he has made because people using these hardware store bolts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nhpyro said:


> I use non graded bolts for my snowbird....get your old sheer bolt and mark the areas where the bolt should sheer against the new bolt. Mark those areas where the pin sheers with a magic marker.
> I then place the bolt in my drill press or lathe, and with a .020 cutter or hacksaw blade, place the blade against the bolt markings and while the bolt is spinning slowly place the blade against the marking and cut into the bolt about .030...
> That is where the bolt will sheer ....where the groves are cut into the bolt.


If you just can't get the right bolt I guess making one is all you can do but for the cost of a gear box or a gear box repair I'd rather just purchase or order in the correct part for that application. Everyone should always have a pair of spares.
If I had to finish a driveway I might slap a bent over nail in there as I know it will shear that nail in a heartbeat without doing any damage to the machine. Getting an ungraded bolt of unknown origin and sawing it might work but I wouldn't want to bet my gearbox on it. :2cents:


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Last year I found a pack of ten Ariens shear bolts on Amazon for my 28 deluxe got them for $9.00 with free prime shipping. I always look for this kinda of stuff in the off season as pricing is a lot better.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh by the way my dealer is 70 miles away and when I called him they had none in stock and was told I could go to hardware a get soft grade bolts. I will not and do not use anything except a sheer bolt. I have seen way to many shafts and gear boxes and belts destroyed by regular bolts. One problem is when you use just a regular hardware bolt you are relying on who ever Mfg. it to be within some type or range for torque shear not side shear. And with more and more of this stuff coming from overseas you do not know what their process for treating is so you really cant rely that it will side shear at your machines shear pin spec. I try to keep several types here so that I can replace the hardware bolts when people have me work on their blower. If and only If you have to use something other that a actual shear bolt for an emergency I would go to your hardware walk past the bolts and go to the cotter pin section and get a cotter pin matched as close as possible in dia. and length to your shear bolt. DO NOT USE CLEVICE PINS!!!!! { ONLY COTTER PINS / COTTER KEYS }


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

IF really stuck don't use anything harder than a grade 2 bolt. which is about the softest you can find. 
here's a link to a chart of hardness of bolts by thread
Proof Load Tensil Strength For Grade 2, 5, & 8


----------

